# UNDERCOVERIMPALA



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

My signature 70 impala..... 



















































































There are a lof of singatures still missing and i hope to get a list of all my mcba brothers that have to sign it together very soon so i can send it out. once i get eveyones signatures on it, it will be cleared and ill start on the 2011 signature car.

if you can help me out by letting me know who hasnt signed it please let me know pm or on here thanks my brothers...........................................................


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Save me a spot fool. I'll strike it up for u real good. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 6 2010, 12:35 AM~16811625
> *Save me a spot fool. I'll strike it up for u real good.
> *


you know i will brother still plenty of white to be covered up......


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 6 2010, 12:42 AM~16811646
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

PRETTY NEAT PROJECT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice project :biggrin: 
You mean you'll gonna send it to ALL MCBA members? :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Tight project!
Overseas members could scribe there siggy on decal paper...it's still original after all.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Cool project


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah, great idea!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the complements fellas.... but this car will be hand signed by all the members im going to get a list and send it out. Ill send cash with the car to get it sent over to the next person and so on..... All the boys up north have signed it and most of the so cal guys. Once it’s done here it will probably make its way East and then over seas. I hope to have all the signatures done by the end of the year and then I will start the 2011 model...............


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats sik bro il have to get my name on it too :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 6 2010, 12:53 PM~16813715
> *Thats sik bro il have to get my name on it too  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Bring it to Riverside...


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I will make sure that all MCBA members names are on the car before it gets cleared ill be bringing it to san diego today for chris's bday im sure alot of the fellas will be there. anyone want me to save a space in a certain part of the car??? let me know im taking off at 5 today


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

Much impressed.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass idea bro. All the sigs gonna fit? Theres alot of us.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

My truck from a friendly build off with one of my brothers!!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 6 2010, 02:30 PM~16814401
> *Badass idea bro. All the sigs gonna fit?  Theres alot of us.
> *


i hope so or ill make another one LOL.......... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

i have my wide tip MarksALot ready to sign.........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn it Rich ! Send this 70 to MO so i can put put my herbie hancock on it too!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

thats a heck of an idea !!!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

wassup


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

A little something i have been playing with for the last two days.......









I made some changes to the motor yesterday this pic was taken on day one..... i will have new pics up later today........








































I hope to have this done by friday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

thats fucking sweet bro wheels are proper  engine bay is super sick


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 6 2010, 03:31 AM~16811615
> *My signature 70 impala.....
> 
> 
> ...


Me?! :happysad:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks brother i will have some update pics up by tonight.....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 14 2010, 04:45 PM~18047808
> *Me?!  :happysad:
> *


hell ya brother send me your addy.......... ill send the car out..... here is what it looks like now.......


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 14 2010, 07:41 PM~18047786
> *A little something i have been playing with for the last two days.......
> 
> 
> ...



This looks freakin' sick bro ! that engine looks so real !


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 14 2010, 05:41 PM~18047786
> *A little something i have been playing with for the last two days.......
> 
> 
> ...


Badass rich :biggrin: :0


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 6 2010, 01:31 AM~16811615
> *My signature 70 impala.....
> 
> 
> ...



me


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 14 2010, 05:41 PM~18047786
> *A little something i have been playing with for the last two days.......
> 
> 
> ...



this is sick... i want a set of those rims


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the props fellas, and JR i will get the car out to you as well. and the wheels on the civic i got at pegasus. im sure you can still get them there.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 6 2010, 12:53 PM~16813715
> *Thats sik bro il have to get my name on it too  :biggrin:
> *


X100!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

well didnt finish it today like i wanted but i got the motor done and most of the car just need a few things to finish it up... here are some pics from earlier today.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Niceass work on the honda :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

homie that engine is sick !!!!! and the mods you've done to the kit are great work !!!!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

man i want my motor to turn out like that... bad ass


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 17 2010, 03:06 AM~18067258
> *well didnt finish it today like i wanted but i got the motor done and most of the car just need a few things to finish it up... here are some pics from earlier today.
> 
> 
> ...



rich you are a bad ass for sure bro


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

heres a pic of it at nnl


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Great looking details and scratch work


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the props fellas!!!!!! here is a little more on the civic.......









































heres a few pics of a car i worked on all last night and a good part of today before and after........


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 19 2010, 01:29 AM~18079898
> *Thanks for all the props fellas!!!!!! here is a little more on the civic.......
> 
> 
> ...


Good job man!!
Did you receive the wheels yet? If not I will call tomorrow with TNT.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell yeah! Those Hondas are the sh!t!!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 19 2010, 01:29 AM~18079898
> *Thanks for all the props fellas!!!!!! here is a little more on the civic.......
> 
> 
> ...



holy shit!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice imports


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind words!!!!



> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 19 2010, 01:17 AM~18080008
> *Good job man!!
> Did you receive the wheels yet? If not I will call tomorrow with TNT.
> *


Still hasnt arrived J, maybe they will show up today???? Mail man doesnt show up till like 3:30 so ill pm you in about 3 hrs..............


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Great job on the gauges Rich, great detail. U did a number on that wagon too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

hey bro, what tires are you using on the civic and the wagon? close up of the wheels plz :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jul 19 2010, 09:29 PM~18089304
> *hey bro, what tires are you using on the civic and the wagon?  close up of the wheels plz :biggrin:
> *


These are the wheels and tires im using.......










Here is a pic of the wheels with the tires it comes with and the 520 tires from pegasus the give the wheels the streached look.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 20 2010, 11:07 PM~18099441
> *These are the wheels and tires im using.......
> 
> 
> ...


Nver thought to use those tires one those rimz, looks 10x better


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 12 2010, 06:55 AM~16868595
> *Damn it    Rich  !  Send  this  70  to  MO  so  i  can  put  put  my  herbie hancock  on  it  too!
> *


Herbie Hancock does models too? does he have a build thread? :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

so i have spent the last two days working on this 70 impala here are some pics of where im at now....... dont want to stop till its done..... cant stop wont stop!!!!!!!!!!!

I started off with the basic interior which is plain as hell so i worked on it a bit.....








i made a pad for the dash.......








cleaned up the mold lines on the seat and devided the rear of the seat.....
















made a set of arm rests .....








i painted the interior herron white and used white fuzzy fur for the carpet.....








i put some photo etch window cranks for the front and back windows.....
















i cut out the guage area and put on a plastic printed one i had off a photo etch set, i also used photo etch for the radio knobs, head light and lighter knob. i put on a photo etch chevrolet plate on the painted on wood grane area above the glove box. made a photo etch steering wheels using the o.g. 70 steering wheel, put on some photo etch grills for the ac vents and finished it all off by lighting up the guages.............
















body was painted black yesterday still debating weather or not im going to clear it or leave it the way it is..... i still have to foil it and build the motor and get the undies buttoned up.... but here is the car as of now.... 

































As always comments and suggestions always welcome!!!!!!
Thanks for looking!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 3 2010, 01:30 AM~18476370
> *so i have spent the last two days working on this 70 impala here are some pics of where im at now....... dont want to stop till its done..... cant stop wont stop!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I started off with the basic interior which is plain as hell so i worked on it a bit.....
> ...



sick homie you got too much time on your hands :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS REALLY GOOD UNDERCOVER!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 2 2010, 11:40 PM~18476386
> *sick homie you got too much time on your hands :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks brother..... just found some time today to build and a few hrs last nite........
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 2 2010, 11:43 PM~18476395
> *LOOKS REALLY GOOD UNDERCOVER!!!
> *


Thanks brother!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 3 2010, 12:30 AM~18476370
> *so i have spent the last two days working on this 70 impala here are some pics of where im at now....... dont want to stop till its done..... cant stop wont stop!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I started off with the basic interior which is plain as hell so i worked on it a bit.....
> ...


Looks clean, love the dashboard lights!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie you got some mad skills ! That interior is immaculate !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 3 2010, 02:16 AM~18476556
> *Looks clean, love the dashboard lights!
> *


X2 nice work rich


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks clean Richard I diggin the 70


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

looks good richard.. good to see u buildin again.. i need to get my ass in gear and start building again


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 3 2010, 08:13 AM~18476736
> *Homie you got some mad skills ! That interior is immaculate !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


X2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!love the lite dash !!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good primo! Keep it up!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lovin the dash..how'd ya do that if i can ask?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

HEY I THOUGHT I WAS CRAZY.YOU TAKE THE CAKE WITH THE LIGHT IN THE DASH(SPEEDOMETER).GREAT WORK.GOOD JOB.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i haven't been around much this year.... shits lookin better and better with everything you bust out homie....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries+Sep 3 2010, 02:16 AM~18476556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks brother, lets get on board and start building............


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds+Sep 3 2010, 08:02 AM~18478033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro!!!! and were on the same boat im just putting in work when i can....... its so hard to find time with everything thats going on.............


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 19 2010, 01:29 AM~18079898
> *Thanks for all the props fellas!!!!!! here is a little more on the civic.......
> 
> 
> ...



DAM FOO THOSE JDM RIDES LOOK TIGHT :cheesy:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

:wow: sick set of skills in here loving the jdms and the dash light work just sick


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

awesome interior work u do...i like how u make everything light up. also wit ur buildin goin around gettin signatures...dat was a mind blowin idea. very nice...keep up da good work. laterz... :thumbsup:


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

How'd you do the hood like that? Been wanting to try that out for ever!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 3 2010, 02:30 AM~18476370
> *so i have spent the last two days working on this 70 impala here are some pics of where im at now....... dont want to stop till its done..... cant stop wont stop!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I started off with the basic interior which is plain as hell so i worked on it a bit.....
> ...


damn bro those dash lights are killin!!! looks 1000x better than painted/decals


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

the only picture i got of the car last night..... just got home for the chop shop had a blast biggs and mad indian..........










car will get cleared tomorrow...........


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 14 2010, 03:34 PM~18562872
> *the only picture i got of the car last night..... just got home for  the chop shop had a blast biggs and mad indian..........
> 
> 
> ...


SICK FOIL WORK.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 14 2010, 08:34 AM~18562872
> *the only picture i got of the car last night..... just got home for  the chop shop had a blast biggs and mad indian..........
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good i like all the custom work you did.. that dash is sick i love it... :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 6 2010, 06:38 PM~16814988
> *My truck from a friendly build off with one of my brothers!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


truck is badass!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

not to mention everything else.. really diggin the interior work. the dash lights were genius & make a huge difference.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

when are u goin to finish the accord wagon?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

HOWS THAT FOR SHINE.......










THE 70 IS GETTING THERE ALMOST DONE WORKING ON THE MOTOR DETAIL....... 

HERES A FEW OTHER PICS.............

SCRATCH MADE RADIATOR


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2010, 08:50 PM~18588130
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats comin out really nice Rich....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :0. Dang I need some clear like that!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

ALL BLACK IMPALA I LOVE IT, GREAT JOB HOMIE!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 16 2010, 08:44 PM~18588084
> *HOWS THAT FOR SHINE.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NOW THATS SHINY :0 LOOKIN GOOD RICH IM REALLY LIKING THE 70 BRO


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 17 2010, 12:44 AM~18588084
> *HOWS THAT FOR SHINE.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 16 2010, 11:44 PM~18588084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That '70 is beautiful !!!!!! Wet as water !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 17 2010, 06:44 AM~18588084
> *HOWS THAT FOR SHINE.......
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WASSUP.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 17 2010, 07:44 AM~18588084
> *HOWS THAT FOR SHINE.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Nice job brother :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 16 2010, 11:44 PM~18588084
> *HOWS THAT FOR SHINE.......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 16 2010, 11:44 PM~18588084
> *HOWS THAT FOR SHINE.......
> 
> 
> ...


beatifull job so far..great detail work too.. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 16 2010, 11:44 PM~18588084
> *HOWS THAT FOR SHINE.......
> 
> 
> ...



awesome paint job...like da shine on dat. keep up da good work...laterz.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

damn rich that 70 is lookin good brother


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 17 2010, 01:52 PM~18591563
> *damn rich that 70 is lookin good brother
> *



X2


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Sep 7 2010, 06:49 AM~18505201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO!!!! I REALLY LIKE HOW IT CAME OUT AS WELL.............


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY+Sep 14 2010, 06:39 AM~18563150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM GOING TO GET TO THE WAGON AS SOON AS I FINISH UP THE 70,60 IMPALA AND THE CIVIC


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 16 2010, 09:44 PM~18588084
> *HOWS THAT FOR SHINE.......
> 
> 
> ...


Love the decal with your angry mug! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Sep 16 2010, 09:04 PM~18588256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY+Sep 17 2010, 05:40 AM~18589606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Sep 17 2010, 10:52 AM~18591563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 19 2010, 02:57 AM~18602490
> *Love the decal with your angry mug! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO!!!!!! THANKS J BUT THATS NO DECAL.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: JUST MY REFLECTION


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

WENT TO THE DODGER GAME WITH BIGGS ON FRIDAY HERES A LITTLE SHOUT OUT FOR THE MCBA FAMILY!!!!!!!! OH AND WE GOT OUR NAME ON IT TOO A FEW TIMES............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HERE IT IS AT 8:23
















HERE IT IS AT 9:01








HERE IT IS AT 9:51

















MCBA PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Got some clear down on the honda.........


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

How'd u do the hood on the Civic?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 19 2010, 12:51 PM~18604266
> *Got some clear down on the honda.........
> 
> 
> ...



da,m foo ama have to do a tuner :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 19 2010, 04:18 AM~18602513
> *LMAO!!!!!! THANKS J BUT THATS NO DECAL..........  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  JUST MY REFLECTION
> 
> 
> ...


That's a cool idea...a rooftop LCD screen!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  
Shine looks sick homie. What type of clear did you use?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 19 2010, 07:18 AM~18602513
> *LMAO!!!!!! THANKS J BUT THATS NO DECAL..........  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  JUST MY REFLECTION
> 
> 
> ...


This sh#$ is looking goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood bro. :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Builds are lookin' great man!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HTown+Sep 19 2010, 06:14 PM~18606584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 19 2010, 06:23 PM~18606694
> *da,m foo ama have to do a tuner  :cheesy:
> *


HELL YA BRO MAYBE A LITTLE TUNER BUILD OFF??????


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries+Sep 19 2010, 09:10 PM~18608255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PROPS FELLAS!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Shit lookd good up in here !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

BUILDS ARE LOOKING SICK BRO!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Sep 19 2010, 04:29 AM~18602519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good in here.....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

gracias fellas!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You gonna have some of these finished for Victorville? And put in NOW for it to have it off.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN RICH THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD!!! I NEED TO GET TO THE CHOP SHOP SOON!!..LOL. GOTTA TAKE BIGGS SOME PAINT!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 21 2010, 06:45 PM~18625645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEEN THIS BAD BOY IN PERSON LAST WEEK!! BAD ASS!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 22 2010, 12:33 AM~18629253
> *SEEN THIS BAD BOY IN PERSON LAST WEEK!! BAD ASS!!!
> *



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ who is this guy havent seen him around here :0 :biggrin: 


you werent playing rich builds looking sweet :biggrin: and going old scoo with the fujimi spokes


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 21 2010, 08:06 PM~18625843
> *BUILDS ARE LOOKING SICK BRO!!
> *


X2 !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 22 2010, 01:58 AM~18629556
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ who is this guy havent seen him around here  :0  :biggrin:
> you werent playing rich builds looking sweet :biggrin: and going old scoo with the fujimi spokes
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA!! BEEN RECOVERING FROM MEDICAL ISSUES AND BUSY DRIVING LIMO'S ALL ACROSS THE STATES. BUT I'M STILL HERE AND FINISHING THE LAST FEW ITEMS ON MY IMPALA FOR OHIO THIS OCTOBER. LOOKS BISH'N!!  BESIDE'S I HAVE BEEN IN THE CHOP SHOP FINISHING RMR'S 1/16TH SCALE WILLY'S AND MY BURBAN TOO. READY TO BE SHIPPED OUT IN THE MORNING


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 20 2010, 12:24 PM~18612012
> *HELL YA BRO MAYBE A LITTLE TUNER BUILD OFF??????
> *


 :cheesy: i need to get ahold of a prelude , do it all jdm with a euro r engine and bronze wheels :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

hey bro if u come across a set of those rims u have on the civic snag them for me.. ill send u money for them... any updates on the accord wagon?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Sep 21 2010, 09:47 PM~18629016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brother!!!!! old school ride old school wheels "que no"!!!!!



> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Sep 22 2010, 06:14 AM~18630386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill let you know when i go to pegasus they have them there..... and nothing on the wagon ill be getting back to it next week when i finish up the burgandy 70 im working on right now still havent posted up any pics but it will get cleared later today!!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

ANOTHER NIGHT AT THE CHOP SHOP..... BIG THANKS TO BIGGS FOR SHOWING ME HOW TO CAST..... HERE IS A FEW PICS OF A COUPLE THINGS I CASTED TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 19 2010, 02:51 PM~18604266
> *Got some clear down on the honda.........
> 
> 
> ...


dat clear hood idea is off da hook... :wow: bad ass work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 4 2010, 01:50 AM~18729313
> *ANOTHER NIGHT AT THE CHOP SHOP..... BIG THANKS TO BIGGS FOR SHOWING ME HOW TO CAST..... HERE IS A FEW PICS OF A COUPLE THINGS I CASTED TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good!! No pressure pot used?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hell ya thats a nice looking cast ! Any chance Rich you could get a good pic posted up of the tires and the wheels that they fit !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 4 2010, 03:50 AM~18729313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: , Those castings look great !!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 4 2010, 03:50 AM~18729313
> *ANOTHER NIGHT AT THE CHOP SHOP..... BIG THANKS TO BIGGS FOR SHOWING ME HOW TO CAST..... HERE IS A FEW PICS OF A COUPLE THINGS I CASTED TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sick rich


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i think u should send that accord over here and ill be happy to finish it.. lol...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: looking good rich, btw i just picked up a complete 70 kit to finish the one i painted for you. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83+Oct 4 2010, 01:25 AM~18729336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeet!!! i cant wait brother let me know if you need anything!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

waiting for some detail stuff for the impalas so i started messing with this............

























































































next up the rear fenders.......


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

NICE WORK!...WHAT WAS THE DIFFERENCE IN THE FRONT ENDS ? I COULDNT TELL


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 7 2010, 07:08 PM~18762459
> *waiting for some detail stuff for the impalas so i started messing with this............
> 
> 
> ...


cOOL, NICE WORK BRO !........


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909+Oct 7 2010, 04:20 PM~18762535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks brother!!!!!!!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

What's happening Richard. Cool project.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 7 2010, 08:36 PM~18764371
> *What's happening Richard. Cool project.
> *


Nothing much E just playing around with some ideas...... how you been????


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 7 2010, 08:08 PM~18762459
> *waiting for some detail stuff for the impalas so i started messing with this............
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Great work undercover, nice to see a man ueing a set of digital caliper.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 7 2010, 05:08 PM~18762459
> *waiting for some detail stuff for the impalas so i started messing with this............
> 
> 
> ...


nice burben homie, is that one of jimbos bumper that he casted :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds+Oct 8 2010, 02:27 PM~18768505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No this isn't one of Jimbos cast i made this the other nite at the chop shop..... there are pictures if you go one page back...........


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Here is what im building right now!!!!!!!!!!

















i primed it then decided to open it up..... here are a few pics of where im at 


























working on it everyday feels good to build. im really motivated to build this car since its something i drive on a daily basis........


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

did a little work today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

































































its been reprimed


















car is almost ready for paint just need to pick a color..................


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i hit a little snag i started taping off the box so i can spray the blk but when i did a test peace the paint came up thank god it was just one fender here is what it looks like.....




















got it fixed up and painted up again


















that was all done yesterday and today i did a little more work............ i started off with this 


































still need to do one more seat....... here is a bit more of the interior


































hooked up some nos tanks for the box


























did a nos stand


























here is the interior some what complete


















here is the outside of the car 










































still need to CF the hood and the rear hatch............ more to come!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

HELL yeah!!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

that looks hella sick man!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks fellas!!!!!! ill see if i can get a little work in today before i go to work!!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice work....of course your buildin a scion:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn fuckin sick work!!!!!!!!!That xb on point


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks bro i hope so its in a import build off lets see how it goes!!!!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Loil who's back from the dead. 
Xb looks good.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

never died i was just undercover building!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn. Must have alot of builds done then. Let's see them.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

undercoverimpala said:


> thanks bro i hope so its in a import build off lets see how it goes!!!!!!!


Keep me updated


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here is my box with all the cf work done!!!!!




























tomorrow im going to lay down the clear


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

undercoverimpala said:


> here is my box with all the cf work done!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro :thumbsup: glad to see u back at the bench homie


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

The box is looking good man


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here are a few pics i will post more later


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

THANKS BRO I STILL MIGHT DO A FEW MORE THINGS TO IT BUT ITS ABOUT 99% DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Is this a kit?? That's bad ass! That's one of them Scions isnt it?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good. Nice to see u building again.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks good Richard keep the builds comin


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Is this a kit?? That's bad ass! That's one of them Scions isnt it?


yup its a kit and this car was in japan for 10 years before they brought it to the U.S. its a scion here in the states but in Japan its a Toyota bB.....


















MKD904 said:


> Looks good. Nice to see u building again.


Thanks bro!!!!!!!!!!!



pancho1969 said:


> Looks good Richard keep the builds comin


Thanks Pancho i will bro already working on my next one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Right on! Looks liek you've built a few of them.... Yours is nice and clean.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

a little something im working on!!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

another little project!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*All kinds of fly-ass sh!t up in here!!! :nicoderm::h5:*


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That 64 is hot.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job!!



undercoverimpala said:


> a little something im working on!!!!!!!


----------

